# Started a New Spiral Stick



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I stumbled upon a cache of naturally cured sticks behind my new barn where the contractor had pushed over some trees.

I thought at first that they were Elm -- but the bark is too smooth! I think that they are American Beech -- also very hard but easier to work than Ash or Elm. The limbs were propped up on another log and cured just right!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pic w. you holding the rasp. I was wondering how you cut those spirals. How wide is the rasp? Do you do the cutting by eye?

Most of the American Elm around here have died from the Dutch Elm disease. I only know of a half dozen where once there used to be streets lined w. them. But, yes, their bark is dark, and deeply furrowed when not too old. Most of the Ash I know of has fairly rough bark on the trunks. Beech remains a smooth grey even into very old age. The trunks often have horizontal "birds-eyes" where smaller branches have fallen away. The wood is white, or slightly creamy. Hard, close grained. Sometimes a little brittle.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> Thanks for posting the pic w. you holding the rasp. I was wondering how you cut those spirals. How wide is the rasp? Do you do the cutting by eye?.


.63 diameter -- I use tape to mark it with, at least at first. I'm going to attempt to widen these grooves up a bit, probably use a small drum sander.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

If you don't switch hands while rasping, one arm will wind up larger than the other!

Looks great. I want to see the final result when done.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> If you don't switch hands while rasping, one arm will wind up larger than the other!
> 
> Looks great. I want to see the final result when done.


Laughing!!! I think it's too late!

And thank you -- I'll be sure to post pics when done.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is the finished product! There was a little cavity in the knob so I inlayed it with a little turquoise.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Love that inlay! You turned a flaw into a very nice adornment.

You got a lemon and made lemonade!

Way to go! Very nice stick!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you CAS.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I went back to check on the size rasp you were using, and found the stick done. Looks good, and, the turquoise inlay bumps it up even more. Good work.

Is the rasp getting dull?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> I went back to check on the size rasp you were using, and found the stick done. Looks good, and, the turquoise inlay bumps it up even more. Good work.
> 
> Is the rasp getting dull?


Thank you. The rasp seems to be holding up well --- if it is dulling, I haven't noticed yet. I imagine that I will have to replace it eventually!


----------

